# question on tooling for a 700 series 10"



## rambin (Dec 16, 2017)

Ive got a 10" logan and ive put a post up on the tooling forum about a qctp  lots of people steering me to a phase2 tool post..... wedge type    so im gonna go that way what I need to know from you people with a logan my size is do I go with the 10mm tooling or the the 12mm  12 being about half inch....really seems I read somewhere that the 1/2' couldn't get low enough?  any ideas from you guys that have this lathe ? what are you using?
this is what I was looking at just to get me going ive heard good things from some youtube people on this stuff tho...  nice and cheap as well

https://www.banggood.com/7pcs-10mm-...mds=detail-left-hotproducts&cur_warehouse=USA


----------



## mikey (Dec 16, 2017)

5/16" to 3/8" (~10mm) tooling will work fine on your 10" lathe with an AXA tool post.


----------



## T. J. (Dec 17, 2017)

mikey said:


> 5/16" to 3/8" (~10mm) tooling will work fine on your 10" lathe with an AXA tool post.



I second that. While 1/2" or 12mm tool bits will fit in the tool holders, you can't get them low enough to be on centerline without hanging over the edge of the compound.


----------



## rambin (Dec 17, 2017)

ok that's what I thought I had read somewhere...went ahead and ordered the 10mm... we'll see how bad the cheap tooling is in a few weeks I guess...but anythings better then nothing...this lathe is turning into a money pit real fast and I havnt even really done anything on it yet


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 17, 2017)

rambin said:


> this lathe is turning into a money pit real fast and I havnt even really done anything on it yet


Welcome to the world of hobby machining...


----------



## RandyM (Dec 18, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Welcome to the world of hobby machining...



Actually, welcome to any hobby. They are all that way. It just depends on how deep into it you want to get.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 19, 2017)

Right.  But actually, whether the machine is for hobby or making money, tooling and accessories cost is typically 2X to 5X the machine cost unless you just don't have any.


----------

